# Another New One... Omega Megaquartz 32khz



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This is a cal. 1310, which is a very early quartz. you use the set buttons either side of the crown to set the secs hand forward 1 sec (push stops it until you let go) and the other one does the date. The first pull of the crown sets the hour for use when travelling and it will automatically work out where it needs to be when you push the crown back in. Second pull is mins. Day is set with rolling on the hours, but once its set you never need to reset that, so its less of a biggie than you first think.

This is a large watch for the period at 40mm wide and 12mm tall, and its a heavy chunk of watch. It keeps great time, as do all my 1310s.

The strap is an interesting one, its patterned like shark on the top and uses a deployant No. 27 Omega clasp like the Chronostops etc. On the inside of one side of the strap the following is embossed 'No.1216', ive no idea what that is unless it relates to the part number of the strap.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice shape, certainly more *dress* than anything you've got. The strap sounds interesting, would be good to see it in the flesh.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Like the deep blue dial, nice


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Howard, Ive got quite a few dress watches actually 

Alan, Thanks mate, Ive got a couple of similar Omega dials like this now... great metailic look to them


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

JonW said:


> Howard, Ive got quite a few dress watches actually


I know, I was being a cheeky b**tard









The dial colour reminds me of my '72 Seamaster


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Used to have a "Mega" - often wished I had kept it...


----------

